# 2nd contest completed



## ddog27 (Jan 30, 2006)

I am so tired! My body aches. Why you might be asking. Well let me tell you the story. I had planned out everything for the BBQ contest and had 2 helpers coming to help me. Then Friday night they both call me and cancel! I should have just stayed home at that point. But having all the meat and other stuff already purchased I decided I could do it by myself. What was I thinking!!! I did not sit down the entire day and I was ready to drop by the end of the day! But I was able to turn in my ribs and chicken on time. The Dutch oven dessert I tried to cook did not turn out and I was too rushed to be able to give it more time to set up. I guess two out of three entries ain’t bad. Here are some pictures of the BBQ.

http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e113/ ... Image2.jpg
http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e113/ ... Image3.jpg
http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e113/ ... Image4.jpg
http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e113/ ... Image5.jpg
http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e113/ ... Image6.jpg
http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e113/ ... Image7.jpg
http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e113/ ... Image8.jpg
http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e113/ ... Image9.jpg
http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e113/ ... mage10.jpg


----------



## Green Hornet (Jan 30, 2006)

WOW! Looks greats from the pics. Hope the judges gave you bonus points for going solo :!: 
Where were you guys at, looks like somewhere out in the desert?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 30, 2006)

D, the food looked great. How did you score?


----------



## Finney (Jan 30, 2006)

Way to go brother.  All the meats looked great.  Too bad about the dessert.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 30, 2006)

Congrats for pushing on through!


----------



## WalterSC (Jan 30, 2006)

ddog27 said:
			
		

> I am so tired! My body aches. Why you might be asking. Well let me tell you the story. I had planned out everything for the BBQ contest and had 2 helpers coming to help me. Then Friday night they both call me and cancel! I should have just stayed home at that point. But having all the meat and other stuff already purchased I decided I could do it by myself. What was I thinking!!! I did not sit down the entire day and I was ready to drop by the end of the day! But I was able to turn in my ribs and chicken on time. The Dutch oven dessert I tried to cook did not turn out and I was too rushed to be able to give it more time to set up. I guess two out of three entries ain’t bad. Here are some pictures of the BBQ.
> 
> Way to go, great looking food. It says alot that you went ahead and competed alone. Hey considering what was going on 2 out of 3 aint bad!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2006)

Great pics, and great job under the conditions!!  =D>  =D>


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 30, 2006)

Way to go Ddog.  Too bad about the helpers.  Glad you went forward and competed.  It had to have been tough.  Great looking pics, except for the last one.  Couldn't you have found a better model? :!:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 30, 2006)

Great job Dog!!  Looks to me you don't need any helpers, you did a fine job on your own!!


----------



## ddog27 (Jan 30, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> WOW! Looks greats from the pics. Hope the judges gave you bonus points for going solo :!:
> Where were you guys at, looks like somewhere out in the desert?



The cook off was held in Queen Creek Arizona.


----------



## ddog27 (Feb 1, 2006)

Ok here is how I did in the contest on 1/28/06:

Ribs: Tied for 8th Place

Chicken: 4th Place

Anything Goes: 13th Place (Since my Dutch oven cake did not turn out I just scooped up the â€œsoupâ€


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 1, 2006)

Damn you beat 9 teams all by yourself!


----------



## Spice1 (Feb 1, 2006)

I am always exhausted after a contest and I have 3 team mates!!


----------



## Finney (Feb 1, 2006)

ddog27 said:
			
		

> Ok here is how I did in the contest on 1/28/06:
> 
> Ribs: Tied for 8th Place
> 
> ...


----------



## Green Hornet (Feb 3, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> ddog27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ddog27 (Feb 9, 2006)

Here is another picture I found on the Arizona BBQ Association’s web site. It is a picture of me mopping my ribs. 

http://www.azbbqa.net//g2/main.php?g2_v ... 68b9f65191


----------



## ddog27 (Feb 9, 2006)

Found another picture of me and my Dad at the BBQ contest. This was taken by guy who was competing against us. I guess he takes pictures of all the events he is in. 

http://www.aztraegergrills.com/IMG_852674_2A.JPG


----------

